# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Añadidos nuevos embalses Alcollarin, Búrdalo y Villalba de los Barros

## Embalses

Se han creado los foros correspondientes, y se han movido los temas que estaban en el principal a su foro correspondiente.

Se les ha puesto la información en tiempo real a la espera de que el Ministerio los incluya en la información semanal.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-feb-2021),Jonasino (19-feb-2021),perdiguera (19-feb-2021)

----------


## Embalses

A partir de hoy ya se publican datos semanales para estos tres embalses.

----------

Jonasino (10-oct-2021)

----------

